# Thanks Lisa



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

So as some of you know Lisa ( ibenu ) is kinda a fish / tank nut and knows a thing or two about plants as well . 
Not only has she been a wonderfull friend, she talked me into trying a planted tank ...she came over with all a bag full of plants and started with a dirt covered ...nothing special as far as substrate goes tank.
Aisdes from helping pick out a few pieces of wood and a rock she pretty much took over. .
And the end result is nothing short of awesome . Here are a few pics of the tank wth the best ones first . The tank was clear in no time at all. 
What a great sight to see all the beautiful lush green plants.
As wel as the plants lisa brought there were some from Alym and budahrox as well as a few other members. There are 14 different plants in there at this point. 
Thanks LISA !! 





































Scored that one from Don 
hope you like ...will take pics of the amazing groth that has taken place in the last 3 weeks soon. Thanks for looking 
bill


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

yup Lisa is a wonderful person. She has been helping the past few months with all the problem .I have been with a few fish. and Also help out with a nice donation to My fiance's charity... Great person to deal with....


----------



## bailey (Apr 24, 2010)

didnt anyone tell you its not polite to brag....how come i dont have any friends like that.?????

BTW...great looking tank....we are all expecting pics when the plants grow out.

bailey


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

2 Green thumbs up guys!!!
Nice work. 
& ditto on Lisa being pretty darn special!! 
Cheers!!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes i agree Lisa is an awesome people person..
the tank looks wonderful Bill.
seems the 2 of you did a great job...


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

What a beautiful tank Bill, I can not wait till it startes to grow in. 

And Lisa you are awesome.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lisa IS and always will be awesome! nice tank Bill! 

good job tankspiration buddie!


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, I went to Lisa's a month or two ago to "buy" some fairy cichlids, and left with a great assortment of java ferns, anubias, and driftwood. Lisa's plants and driftwood have our 27 long looking awesome! I'll post some pics soon.

Thanks Lisa!


Great looking setup you've got there Bill.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Bill (Aquaman) Is really too kind, HE's the best!!! I'm very lucky to be able to call him my friend, doing his tank is just a small way to repay all the kindness himself and Dawn have paid me since I met them. 

Your the best Bill!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

So is Lisa dropping by my house anytime soon? =)


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

nice very cool


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> So is Lisa dropping by my house anytime soon? =)


Richmonds a bit out but you are welcome to come by if you are in vancouver, !


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) but you need to bring all your stuff and rebuild my tank for me!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Lisa should start her own aquatic landscaping company..


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> Lisa should start her own aquatic landscaping company..


x2 on the suggestion!
or maybe all labour can go to charities like BC Children's Hospital! =) Since she seem like she's in for the fun and not the money!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> So is Lisa dropping by my house anytime soon? =)


maybe after she comes to mine  lol Lisa is awesome same as Bill, love u guys


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Lisa is my BFF too.... LOL. She is a woman of exceptional calibur. I am so glad we met. Lisa let me know when you WANT some plants. I have more secrets on the way ! 

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> maybe after she comes to mine  lol Lisa is awesome same as Bill, love u guys


Can't... you have to line up!! I called first, fill your name down 

1. eternity302
2. Claudia
3.
4.
5.


----------

